# Dog sitters, walkers and boarders



## ravo.dominick (12 mo ago)

Hi. Portugal expats. A U.S. couple in their 60s here. Coming to Lisbon for a few months this summer, and staying in an apartment on Avenida Republica. We're looking ahead and wondering about services that could walk our small Havanese and perhaps even take care of her if we go away for a week or a weekend. Thanks in advance.


----------

